# Zweirad Klein/Bielstein Radsport Nagel/Dieringhausen



## virenfreak (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
hat von euch jemand schonmal Erfahrungen bei den beiden Shops gemacht?
Wie sind eure Eindrücke an Qualität usw?


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2004)

Hi,

kaufe bei beiden Shops schon mal Angebote WSV/SSV.
Auch Reifen, Schläuche, ... wenns dringend ist.

Bei größeren Investitionen bemühe ich die gängigen Internethändler oder ebay.

Die Beratung ist bei beiden Shops (mit Einschränkungen) aber nicht schlecht. 
Möchte keine Namen nennen; Aber wer sich an die männliche Belegschaft wendet macht nichts verkehrt!

Einspeichen u. zentrieren macht Nagel sehr gut.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## virenfreak (7. Juli 2004)

Von wo kommst du denn?
Ich komme aus Osberghausen, wenn dir das was sagt.


----------



## Delgado (8. Juli 2004)

Hi virenfreak,

ich arbeite in Osberghausen (Wiehlpuhl 4).

Wohne aber in Reichshof.

Bin auch oft mit dem Rad (RR) da und trainiere nach der Arbeit noch was.
Mittwochs fahre ich von der Arbeit direkt zum Vereinstraining.

Wenn Du möchtest nehme ich Dich mal mit, dann aber mit dem RR.

Du kannst ja mal Deine Tel. Nr. posten.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Snake (8. Juli 2004)

Zum Radsport Klein kann ich Dir nix sagen, war bislang nur 3 x im Laden. Beratung war recht ordentlich. 

Radsport Nagel ist preislich ein Standardladen (halt ZEG-Händler). Frau Nagel ist früher mal Rennradrennen gefahren, halt also eine gewisse Kompetenz. Wenn Du allerdings Fachfragen hast, dann wende Dich an die Tochter (Frau Lehmann), die ist sehr nett und hat fachlich was drauf. Der Werkstattleiter ist auch sehr fitt, manchmal ein Stofel, aber wie gesagt sehr fitt. Leider schwirren dort auch sehr viele Azubis und Newbies herum, die keinen blassen Schimmer haben. 

Ich habe zwar 2 Räder früher dort mal gekauft, aber meine neueren Räder woanders, da die preislich kaum einem entgegenkommen. Ich kaufe dort nur Ersatzteile ein. Viel Spaß!


----------



## virenfreak (8. Juli 2004)

Hi Delgado,
ach, ein Megamos Mann. Was ein Zufall!Wohne am Ende der Straße.
Wenn ich morgens manchmal zum Bus gehe, sehe ich manchmal einen Mann mit dem Rennrad kommen. Bist du das?

Was ist ein RR?


----------



## Delgado (9. Juli 2004)

... wenn's ein Principia ist bin's ich. Ist's ein Basso dann ist's ein Kollege.

RR = Rennrad

Gruß Delgado


----------



## mike_tgif (9. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

also, bei Kleins kaufe ich die Sachen, die ich bei Nagels nicht bekomme.

Zum Thema Beratung bei Radsport Nagel kann ich Snake nur zustimmen. Allerdings gibt es noch zwei Mitarbeiter, die hier noch explizit genannt werden sollten (beides langjährige MTB'ler):
Ralf (Wenig Haare, Bärtchen, mitte 30) und Stephan (meist nur Samstags da - groß gewachsen, schlank, Ende 20- Foto bei mir in der Gallery).

Der Online Auftritt (www.radsport-nagel.de) wird auch immer besser!


----------



## Snake (9. Juli 2004)

@mike: Stimmt, den Typen mit den schwarzen Haaren hatte ich vergessen. Von dem wollte ich mal ein Giant kaufen (war aber zu spät dran). Der ist auch fit und nett. 

@delgado: Vereinstraining in Reichshof oder wo? Habt Ihr ne Internetseite oder wann und wo trainiert Ihr? 

...Megamos, ein früherer Kunde meines letzten Arbeitgebers...


----------



## Delgado (9. Juli 2004)

@snake

Rennradtraining ist in Nümbrecht Kalkofen. Siehe auch:

www.rsc-tour.nuembrecht.de

Besucher erwünscht (bitte mit Helm).

Lass mal Deinen Ex-Arbeitgeber erraten: Willi Pflitsch in Bilstein?

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Snake (10. Juli 2004)

@delgado: Falsch! Fa. Martel in Marienheide wars! Ich kannte von damals noch den Hr. Leonard, ist der Dir ein Begriff? 

Netten Verein habt Ihr da! Was für einen Schnitt fahrt Ihr so bei Euren Trainingsfahrten und wie lange seid Ihr unterwegs? 

Habt Ihr beim Aggertriathlon als Einzelkämpfer mitgemacht oder als Staffel? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie lange Ihr für die 20km Strecke gebraucht habt. Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Snake,

zum Verein folgendes:

Fahrzeiten Mittwochs von 18:00 - 20:30 je nach Wetter und Helligkeit.
Samstags und Sonntags auch länger.

Durchschnittswerte sind relativ. Abhängig von der Gruppenstärke, den Windverhältnissen, der Strecke (Berge/Flach), usw.

So sind wir im Training mit durchschnittlich 25-28 km/h unterwegs.
Haben auch schon 150 km RTFs mit einem Schnitt > 30km/h beendet.

Bei den letzten Aggertal-Triathlons waren einige Einzelstarter aus dem Verein am Start. Letztes Jahr gab's auch eine RSC Tour Nümbrecht Staffel (4. Platz).

Dieses Jahr bin ich als Ersatzfahrer bei einer Staffel eingesprungen.
Beide Jahre wurden die 20 km mit einem ca. 40er Schnitt gefahren.

Der Hr. Leonard ist übrigens schon 5-6 Jahre nicht mehr bei uns.

Lass Dich mal sehen, vielleicht am Mittwoch. Das Wetter soll ja besser werden.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Elwood 1# (16. Juli 2004)

virenfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hat von euch jemand schonmal Erfahrungen bei den beiden Shops gemacht?
> Wie sind eure Eindrücke an Qualität usw?




Offtopic, aber was haltet ihr von Fahrradland in Gummersbach? Warum geht hier keiner zu Zweirad Klein?

Gruß,


----------



## virenfreak (17. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe mir heute morgen eine Cube LTD 3 beim Klein in Bielstein gekauft. Ich sag nur Super Beratung!

Was das Fahrradland angeht kann ich nicht viel sagen, weiß aber von einem Bekannten dass sie ihn mal in die Sch**** reiten wollten, nur um Geld zu verdienen was falsches zu verkaufen.


----------



## Elwood 1# (17. Juli 2004)

@Virenfreak

Fängst du an mit Downhill-fahren? Was ist das für eine DH Strecke neben der du wohnst? Kennst du den C. Haschert?

Fragen über Fragen, trotzdem wüsste ich gern mehr über Klein und Fahrradland.

Gruß

Elwood


----------



## virenfreak (17. Juli 2004)

@Elwood 1

Nein, ich fange nicht mit dem Downhill fahren an, fahre ganz normale Waldwege.

Die Strecke neben der ich wohne ist eine echte Downhillstrecke. Bin sie noch nicht gefahren, nur abgegangen.
Ich weiß nur, dass sie in manchen Bike Zeitschriften schon drin war und sehr beliebt seien soll.

Vielleicht kennt sie ja einer von euch und kann mehr dazu sagen. 
Die Strecke liegt im Wald bei Osberghausen und Weiershagen, Anfahrt über das Gewerbegebiet Wiehlpuhl. Die Strecke verläuft über den Berg Hömel und endet im Steinbruch Osberghausen.


----------



## mike_tgif (19. Juli 2004)

@Elwood #1
Zu Klein und Jansen:

Klein - habe ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben - liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das auch was weiter weg ist von mir - wie schon gesagt, bei Nagels bekomme ich "fast" alles, wenn nicht -> Klein.

Jansen - nicht meins. Mal abgesehen davon, dass Du dabei eigentlich nicht unparteiisch sein kannst (downhill-oberberg wird doch von ihm 'unterstützt', oder???), habe ich persönlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mir eigentlich nicht wirklich helfen wollte (Ersatzteil, Ausrüstung, ...). Das war auch schon am ehemaligen Standort in Bomig so.
Von dem Gerede über Hr. Jansen habe ich auch schon gehört, gebe ich aber nichts drauf, bis ich selber eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

die Beratung bei Fahrradland ist 'ne Lachnummer.

Nicht genug, dass Hr. Jansen bedenkenlos jeden Schrott verkauft.

Vielmehr wurde mir als Kunde eine Rechtfertigung dafür abverlangt,
warum ich das Billig-No-Name-Tandem denn nicht kaufen will. 

und überhaupt ,, ... Tandems mit Federgabeln und hydraulischen Bremsen gäbe es gar nicht ..." (Zitat Hr. Jansen).

Könnte noch einige Kriterien aufzählen, die einen Besuch beim Fahradland logischerweise verbieten würden.

Aber langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Geht woanders hin.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## virenfreak (19. Juli 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Aber langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Geht woanders hin.



Das reimt sich sogar!


----------



## Snake (20. Juli 2004)

reimt und stimmt! Ich habe bislang auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Fahrradland gemacht!


----------



## Elwood 1# (17. August 2004)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> @Elwood #1
> Zu Klein und Jansen:
> 
> Klein - habe ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben - liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das auch was weiter weg ist von mir - wie schon gesagt, bei Nagels bekomme ich "fast" alles, wenn nicht -> Klein.
> ...




Moment moment, jetzt beleidige hier keinen   . Downhill-Oberberg wird von keinem Laden unterstützt und wenn irgendwann doch dann bestimmt nicht von Fahrradland. Wir finanzieren uns ausschließlich über den verkauf von Drogen und illegales Glücksspiel.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (18. August 2004)

Oops - wollte Euch natürlich keine legalen Handlungen unterstellen .

Aber in Deiner Gallery gibts ja auch das ein oder andere Fahrradland-Foto. Arbeitest Du da? Verkaufst in dem Laden Drogen?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Elwood 1# (18. August 2004)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Oops - wollte Euch natürlich keine legalen Handlungen unterstellen .
> 
> Aber in Deiner Gallery gibts ja auch das ein oder andere Fahrradland-Foto. Arbeitest Du da? Verkaufst in dem Laden Drogen?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen.




Hallo? Du willst mich wohl ärgern, oder?    Ich arbeite doch nicht bei Fahrradland. Die Fotos (irgendwer hat mal gesagt Meister Eder uns seine Pumuckel    ) hab ich nur hier hochgeladen um sie im Downhill-Oberberg Forum mitsamt dem Artikel aus diesem Lokalanzeiger zu posten. Ich hab mit 12/13 Jahren mal da gearbeitet aber nach dem Konkurs vor 2 Jahren hab ich meine Ausbildung beim Klein angefangen. 

Cheers

Elwood

P.S. Die Drogen verkaufe ich nur übers Kindergarten-Kartell getarnt als Lutscher und Bonbons


----------

